# WD Velociraptor 10kRPM 300Gb HDD vs SSD



## REDDLINE (Dec 21, 2010)

I have had my eye on a WD Velociraptor 10k RPM 300gb HDD for $180, but now SSD's have gotten a little bit cheaper,
My question is, should i get the WD Velociraptor or get a smaller, but faster SSD instead?
Also, i have the $180, but for any SSD over 80+ GB i would have to wait until my next paycheck,
as because im 19, no kids no wife, and i work at a hotel with crap pay.
Any info would help


----------



## dark2099 (Dec 21, 2010)

What are you going to be using the drive for?  If just basic OS and programs that don't require loads of space, do the SSD, will be much faster, but if you need more space, the VR will be the way to go.


----------



## REDDLINE (Dec 21, 2010)

Mainly i will be using the drive for Adobe Photoshop, Premier Pro, and Gaming, 
I do more Premier Pro but i still use Photoshop,
and as for gaming, it extends to SC2, WoW, Modern Warfare 2 and Black Ops, and
24 other games i have on steam.
What i was thinking is i could make the WD VR or SSD as my main drive for my main games i play/Premier Pro, and everything else could go on one of my other hard drives.


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Dec 21, 2010)

the sdd drive would be alot faster. However if this is the only drive in the system i would go with the VR, as time goes on the the SDD drive will slow down.. 

If you have mutiple disks in the system follow this guide written by a close friend (slaymate) 
http://www.tech-forums.net/pc/f128/ssd-tweak-guide-236563/

it will lengthen the life of the sdd drive!


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 21, 2010)

The SSD will not really slow down. Thats what TRIM is for...IT does go into a 'settled state' as OCZ calls it, but its still going to be WAY faster than any single HDD...

If you need more space, wait for your next paycheck. 

Some space saving items in W7 are to: If 4GB+ or ram, shrink Page File to 1GB max (saves 3GB). Also disable hibernation, as well as system restore and the space it uses. That will reclaim well over 6-7GB off an install.

You may want to keep tiny programs or ones you dont care about on your mechanical drive as well... Really, you wont notice if CPUz or Afterburner or any tiny apps like that come from SSD or HDD.


----------



## Batou1986 (Dec 21, 2010)

i say go with the ssd while the raptors are fast there not fast enough to justify the price increase tbh the difference between a wd black 1tb and the Velocilraptor is barely noticeable in real world situations.


----------



## timta2 (Dec 21, 2010)

I don't know, my two VRs in raid 0 absolutely destroy my Black in every way. Even individually I notice a big difference. The OS loads way faster, games load way faster, everything is noticeably peppier. Eventually I will get a SSD for the OS but for the time being and until prices come down a little more, this will do. 

If you do decide to go the VR I wouldn't pay $180. I would wait for a sale. I have seen quite a few lately and I got my 300GB VRs on clearance for $127 a piece 6 months ago.


----------



## REDDLINE (Dec 21, 2010)

Ok, thanks everyone, 
I decided to wait a month and a week for the SSD, 
The SSD i was looking at is the OCZ Agility 2,
Heres a link to it 
OCZ Agility 2 OCZSSD3-2AGT120G 3.5" 120GB SATA II ...
Is it a good pick or should i buy another?


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 22, 2010)

If you can get the Vertex2 in that size, go for it. (better IOPS)


----------



## REDDLINE (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh well actually, i will get the OCZ Vertex 2 120 gb


----------



## REDDLINE (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah because i found the OCZ Vertex 2 for around 6 dollars more, 
Thx for all the input, i have been curious about the SSD's since i first found out about them,
Heres the one im getting
OCZ Vertex 2 OCZSSD2-2VTXE120G 2.5" 120GB SATA II ...


----------

